# Bootingtrouble bräuchte dringend Hilfe



## Andrew (12. Januar 2003)

Hi, 
Heute morgen nach dem Frühstück setzte ich mich wieder vor dem PC. Als sich der PC ( winXP) beim starten des T-online-Programms aufhängte drückte ich auf die reset-taste um dem Ärgernis ein ende zu bereiten, doch bei windows scheint man ja ohnehin dauergeplagt zu sein.
Doch der Pc verhaltet sich seit dem her ungewohnt.
Der Bildschirm ist komplett schwarz da der Bildschirm nicht erkannt wird, dabei bleibt es. Das Grollen der Ventilatoren und das Tackern
des Diskettenlaufweks sind nicht wahr zu nehmen. Ich befürchte, dass das BIOS beschädigt ist, da der Rechner sämtliche Geräte nicht indentifiziert. Außerdem habe ich bei einem Kumpel die Grafikkarte und die Festplatte getestet. Daran liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht.
Leider habe ich kein Plan wie ich den Fehler beheben kann wenn es sich um das BIOS handeln sollte.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen, denn auf eine kostenschwere Reperatur möchte ich möglichst verzichten.
Danke.


----------



## melmager (12. Januar 2003)

kein bild aber grafikkarte ok so richtig?

1: hast du saft (festplatten drehen)
2: lautsprecher an mainboard angeschlossen - wenn ja pips töne?

3: auf fast allen mainboads gib es die möglichkeit mit einem jumper das bios zu resetten (handbuch/HP hersteller sagt wie es geht

4: rep kannste vergessen :-[


----------



## El_Schubi (14. Januar 2003)

entlad den pc mal.
also nimm ihn vom netz und drück die power taste, wieder mit dem netz verbinden booten. wenn das nichts bringt wieder vom netz trennen, steck alle ide/scsi geräte aus (strom+datenkabel) anstecken und laß ihn dann mal booten, wenn dann alles normal läuft, wieder abschalten, netz trennen, alles anstecken, booten.
hilft machmal, wenn in irgendwelchen kondensatoren noch spannung hängen.

mfg el


----------

